# Dodge (ABS) & Brake light on Dash always coming on



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a 99 Dodge Dakota 318cu 4WD and recently after a few minutes of driving the (ABS) & Brake light (Dash lights) with come on and stay on until you turn the ignition off. I have tried replacing the rear axel sensor but that didn't work. I recently had the rear axel rebuilt due to another problem that Dodge trucks are famous for but the lights are still coming on.

Are there wheel sensors I should check? If so where exactly are they located and how do I check them?

Could this possibly be the ABS control module in the engine compartment?

There are no codes given by the computer when I checked it with my code reader.

Any help would be appreciated

Rem


----------



## nuttyape (Apr 16, 2006)

hmmm sorry i cant help mate. dodge rams are famous for messing up mabey its just a way there buil? but anyway the best thing to do is just sell it ull be better of with a more spoety number like the viper or if u need the room get the newest land rower tht thing is kitted and land rover has always been relieable to me.


----------



## nuttyape (Apr 16, 2006)

sorry i said ram didnt i? sorry ment Dakota


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might try a Mopar forum, like moparchat. You'd probably get more and better advice.

Most consumer code readers and scan tools will not read ABS/brake codes.


----------



## redeye-racing (Apr 23, 2006)

you could check if you have front wheel speed sensors. they should be located in the front hub assembley, check for wires running along control arm. i doubt it, but you may have one on trans or transfer case. you could also check on front diff housing. ABS module needs something to compare the rear axle speed to....Your code reader may not have software to support abs functions.


----------



## bababear (Mar 21, 2006)

*Fluid*

I know this may sound stupid, however, most cars and trucks today have a sensor on the master cylinder that tells you if you are low on fluid. After a time the little float inside becomes logged with either fluid or (hope not) water and reads low. Check this by cleaning the cap and tube around it open it and see if there is a white waffer like styroform at the top with little or no fluid covering it, if the light is on try pulling gently up and see if it goes out.


----------



## germaina (May 27, 2009)

hey, did you figure out what the problem was with the dakota? i have the same truck and the same problem. i replaced the speed sensor on the rear diff a few monts ago and now i have the lights on but no code thanks!


----------



## russellclan (May 27, 2009)

if the lights on the dash are one steady . ABS/Brake light . there will be a code stored in the trucks ECM/PCM/BCM (engin control module / powertrain control module /body control module) one or all of em can store codes . and they can come on for alot of reasons . you would be trowing good money after bad away , just trowing snrs and parts at it . untill u find out what the car thinks is wrong with it . strongly recomend u get to a local parts store and have them pull codes . and get back with us here with what they said  but as long as the break pedel fells good (no fadeing to the floor with pressure) the all the abs light comeing on really mean is "that the abs system is not working". so dont exspect the abs to take over in a panic situation . you will have to do the pumping of the pedel yourself .


----------



## tbomber7 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a ram with the same problem. it turned out to be a bad u-joint in the front axle. it cost 50 buck to change the u-joint. and a couple hours to take it in and out. that is all i fixed on the truck to make it go away. i never touched the brakes.


----------

